# Solid Cell Nests in Hashimoto’s Thyroiditis



## Andros

Solid Cell Nests in Hashimoto's Thyroiditis Sharing Features with Papillary Thyroid Microcarcinoma

Partial journal artical here.....

http://www.springerlink.com/content/y8677388750u2233/


----------

